# Como quitar programas después de quitar un overlay (cerrado)

## Darksidex25

Hola,

Hace no mucho configuré layman para que usara el overlay de xeffects (para poder usar alguna que otra aplicación que venía ahí). Después de un tiempo decidí que no me interesaban esas aplicaciones, y por lo tanto, el overlay de xeffects tampoco, así que hice un emerge -C de lo que ya no quería y quité xeffects de la configuración de layman.

El caso es que cuando añadí el overlay en el siguiente emerge -uDN world que hice muchas aplicaciones se actualizaron a las que el overlay tenía, pero después de quitar el overlay, no volvieron a la versión que deberían.

¿Como se puede hacer?

----------

## sefirotsama

emerge --depclean te lo solucionaría?

A mi me interesaría saberlo también aún por algún cabo suelto que se me ha quedado por ahí y no he podido eliminar con el depclean

----------

## Darksidex25

Gracias por responder, pero no, eso es lo primero que probé. Bueno, miento, probé un emerge -uDN world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild, y nada.

Puede que por arte de magia ya no tenga ninguno de esos paquetes (cosa que dudo), por eso quería saber cuál es el comando correcto para eso, para saber si tengo algo que no debo o no.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Gracias por responder, pero no, eso es lo primero que probé. Bueno, miento, probé un emerge -uDN world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild, y nada.
> 
> Puede que por arte de magia ya no tenga ninguno de esos paquetes (cosa que dudo), por eso quería saber cuál es el comando correcto para eso, para saber si tengo algo que no debo o no.

 

Puede que estuvieras usando menos paquetes del overlay de los que piensas. Si un paquete deja de estar disponible (da igual que sea porque su overlay desapareció, o porque el paquete estaba en portage y ya no está), portage te avisará con un mensaje al intentar emerger casi cualquier cosa, diciéndote que no existen paquetes que pueden satisfacer <X>, o bien están todos masked. Si portage no se queja, lo más seguro es que no tengas nada por ahí pendiente. revdep-rebuild y emerge --depclean --ask son particularmente quisquillosos a la hora de contar los paquetes huérfanos y las dependencias rotas (y eso está bien, porque si no, serían utilidades potencialmente peligrosas). O sea, que si ellos no se quejan, todo está bien.

----------

## Darksidex25

Instaladas yo, con un emerge loquesea ya sé que no hay, pero muchos paquetes se instalaron de nuevo por que las versiones del overlay eran mayores que las del rama oficial. También se incluyen estos o simplemente no dice nada porque los paquetes, aunque de versiones inferiores, existir existen?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Instaladas yo, con un emerge loquesea ya sé que no hay, pero muchos paquetes se instalaron de nuevo por que las versiones del overlay eran mayores que las del rama oficial. También se incluyen estos o simplemente no dice nada porque los paquetes, aunque de versiones inferiores, existir existen?

 

También. Si una versión desaparece y solo quedan versiones inferiores, portage bajará la versión a la mayor posible de las que hay. Aunque esto supondo un Downgrade en lugar de Upgrade, y así lo indicará en la info de emerge -pv, con una UD o DU, no recuerdo, a la izquierda del nombre del paquete, en lugar de una U sola.

----------

## Darksidex25

Pues entonces tengo que tener todo en su sitio.

Muchas gracias.

----------

